# Brandtii shoal



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

been together for a little over a year :rasp:the pic is kinda of old but they are still together doing fine.The smallest is 6" and the biggest is 8 to 9 "


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

er... what the?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Those are some beautiful fish. Congratulations on your fish keeping skills. Many people wouldn't believe that these fish could be kept together peacefully. Is there much aggression in your tank?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

That's awesome.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

show some more!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats nice, any deaths at all?? any injuries, are their fins bein nipped


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

come on man give us some details at least!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

HOLY SHIZZZNIITT!!! That is fuckin amazing


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

awsome!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow, please give us more details!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

that's sweet..









any other pics? full tank shots? one picture doesn't do your setup justice... get some more pics posted.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

That pic only show 6 of them I got 11 in a 180 no deaths I keep the temp at 75 and still I cant get them to breed


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Can we get an updated pic? What size tank?


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

goingbig14 said:


> show some more!!!
> [snapback]803862[/snapback]​


a little nipping nothing serious







I been waiting for the right time to post some new pics it will be soon this is just a little taste


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

You should really post an updated picture to show the fish together. There are numerous accounts of Shoaling a few Serra species. Although at the same time you could get Serra's that don't get along well too. I've seen tanks with half a dozen assorted Serra's now. I can't believe they aren't too aggressive. Have you made any efforts at breeding these fishies?


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

OH MAN THATS CRAZY!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

he's teasing us







come on man details and pix please!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

CREEPER415 said:


> a little nipping nothing serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the "right time" ?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Amazing, can't wait to see more pics of that tank


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

never seen a shoal like that before,that is sick.Nice pic.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice i have always debated about tryin a brandti shoal but for some reason i always talk my way out of it looks sweet


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

When everything is set up in my house I'll take a new pic its been very busy for me sorry. I will get a pic.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice looking fish buddy


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

You deffenitly cant assume all serra's cant be shoaled. I have been doing it for a couple of years with mac's and pygo's.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hmmm that's nice, hope they can breed.

need updated pics!!!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

nice how many are there.7?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice, update!!!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

CREEPER415 said:


> I keep the temp at 75
> [snapback]804011[/snapback]​


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

cool


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

11 brandtii's in 180 gal tank without any casualties wow that is amazing..i applaud you







good luck breeding them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: can i have some


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I am not trying to breed them now because I'm to too busy :nod: but when I'm ready I'll try to breed them







I'll try to take pics by the end of the week


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

WOW.....I used to have a Brandti (pic below) who didn't even like ME being in the same room he was so aggressive, never mind 10 tank mates. I never knew you could do it so great job and good luck with the breeding program

















Nickg


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah, thats amazing, when i had my brandtii for over 6 months it was a really shy little guy until other fish the same size as him entered the tank, and he became one of the most agressive fish ive ever seen, congrats on keeping those beautiful fish, and good luck in your future


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

cool, I have wanted to have Serra shaol. Please let us know more info. and pics.
Thanks.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

:nod: good stuff


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

holy sh*t man!!!!!! thats awsome stuff..... ur making me think about getting a few for my 175.... i wounder if i could pull of 4 in there. hmmm


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

awesome.... more pics PLEASE. hey... not trying to be rude or an ass or anything, but why brantii? like is there a specific reason or are they just what you chose because you like them or whatever. im very interested in this!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

kick ass


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Daaaaaaang!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

creeper will get it done... hes bred like 100 fish species all rdy....


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing


----------

